# Opal Violet on auction



## 60sstuff (Sep 13, 2022)

Looks to be out of Jersey. Zero feedback.

L4 with correct seat strut, 24 spoke S-2 and later head bearing set.
Wrong pedals, ruined seat tag and an incorrect reflector bracket, but otherwise a very nice Opal ‘64 Deluxe with the cool reverse screen guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Link to auction?


----------



## sworley (Sep 13, 2022)

Saw that. SO Cool but 0 feedback is concerning... Watching it though.


----------



## jammer (Sep 13, 2022)

I just found it, he is one of many people who does not know what mint condition means. To be mint it would not have one single scratch on it. I've seen people describe a lot worse bikes as mint though.


----------



## sworley (Sep 13, 2022)

For a 58 year old bike that's pretty damn cherry. You crack me up.


----------



## jammer (Sep 13, 2022)

Pretty cherry for sure but not mint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Gonna post an auction ya need to post a link https://www.ebay.com/itm/374250436118?campid=5335809022


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 13, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Gonna post an auction ya need to post a link https://www.ebay.com/itm/374250436118?campid=5335809022



Oh, my bad.
I just figured 99% of CABE members would be able to do a search of an auction site and find it themselves by typing “Violet Stingray”.
The above guys were able to find it 🙄


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Really more of a courtesy for those that are computer challenged. At least mention where the auction is located e.g. eBay, Auctionzip, etc...


----------



## nick tures (Sep 13, 2022)

looks like 67-68 pedals to !


----------



## Coyote (Sep 14, 2022)

jammer said:


> he is one of many people who does not know what mint condition means.



"Looks" like it may have had a repaint since 1964, which would be "mint", but is it really?
Our Original Poster would probably be a good judge of how "vintage" that bike is without original paint.
Seems weird that the bike would have vintage paint and a mishmash of spare parts...


----------



## sworley (Sep 14, 2022)

I would say that's likely original paint. I have never seen a spot-on repaint of Opal. They are always too dark.

But yes, 60sstuff would be the foremost authority on this matter.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 14, 2022)

Coyote said:


> "Looks" like it may have had a repaint since 1964, which would be "mint", but is it really?
> Our Original Poster would probably be a good judge of how "vintage" that bike is without original paint.
> Seems weird that the bike would have vintage paint and a mishmash of spare parts...



Mr. Coyote,
Im not sure what device (smart phone, iPad or desktop) some of you gentlemen use to view photos, but a small screen is not adequate to discern something like Original paint and factory decals.

I am absolutely certain this L4 Opal Violet is factory paint.
All the wear, nicks and scratches throughout the bike are consistent with a lightly used, but cared for Stingray.

As far as your “mishmash of spare parts” comment, I have to disagree.
As I mentioned in my initial post, I only see two items that are incorrect on this bike. Pedals and reflector bracket.
The tires may even be factory as I see the three circles that are quartered on a Goodyear made knobby for date coding.
Plus there are no “mold lines“ on the whitewall which is a clue to an early tire.

Here are a few samples of my OEM decals verses reproduction decals that you can compare to a real bike.
The round quality decals that have been offered over the years is a dead giveaway.
On the factory decal, both Schwinn (vertical and horizontal) name are the same size. My factory Sky Blue decal as a reference.
The repro decal has larger letters on the horizontal name, plus the entire example is poor!
Factory decals are clear and precise. Repros are ….. repros.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 14, 2022)

I bet tires are not correct,pedals definetly not. Wonder about the bikes date coding? Claiming 98% originality should be verifiable IMO.

Nice looking bike for sure.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't want to start a bidding war but if there is anyone here that would pick it up and ship it to me for a fee of coarse LMK


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 18, 2022)

For $2850.00 someone got a nice late build ‘64 Opal Deluxe.

If someone here on the CABE knows who won the auction, post photos after the clean up.


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 16, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> For $2850.00 someone got a nice late build ‘64 Opal Deluxe.
> 
> If someone here on the CABE knows who won the auction, post photos after the clean up.



Doesn’t look like the winner got the bike.. Seller now has -1 rating.. 😕


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 16, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> Doesn’t look like the winner got the bike.. Seller now has -1 rating.. 😕
> View attachment 1714068



That’s not cool.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2022)

So it turned out to be a total scam? People suck


----------

